# Women and the Kershaw Barge.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I went to B&N today because I had a mad hankerin' for some over-priced, substandard coffee and to gawk at the well mutilated magazines. In one issue, four knives were showcased, the theme being knives that were also tools.

Four knives were shown, one of them was the Barge.

Now, Chelsea is my go-to-gal for new books. Her dad and I have similar taste, and when he raves about a book, she gets it for me. To return the kindness, I polished a Barge and gave it to her as a "tip."

Now, today I was slummin' it. I had the Ruger folder as a defensive knife and a TOPS C.A.T. as a food knife. However, to Chelsea, her knife was making headlines, my knives were yesterday's news.

I also saw a picture in another survival magazine hawking the knife, showing a rough and tumble survivalist either whittling or making a fuzzy stick, also showing the Barge.

I'm impressed with the knife. The blade is the perfect size, it gets insanely sharp and it's held together with some of the biggest fasteners I've seen on a folder. The prying feature is so good I'm mad I didn't think of it myself. I think the knife is under-priced, and I suggest you get one or two and stash them with a LifeStraw.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It looks like a good little utility knife. I like that somebody finally got wise, and offered a dedicated prying tool on a pocket knife, knowing that we all commit the mortal sin of prying with our blades.
I'll keep my eye out for one next time I'm out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I stash mine everywhere. I polished up one just for the gym since--duh--they frown on 'open carry.'

But the indoor track is freezing in the morning, and many of us wear flannel. I have my Barge clipped to my left breast pocket, aand it looks like a fountain pen.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

The Kershaw knives are probably the best bang for the buck on commercial knives. I usually carry the Kershaw Freefall these days.
I'm also getting familiar with a CRKT Crossbones I just picked up.























Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

